# Flats boat for fly fishing



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I've listed my flats boat for sale in the classifieds section. Here is the link:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=793577


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

What do you intend to replace her with?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a good looking rig...and if I were in the market for one, I'd be interested.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I recently got a Beavertail B2 from a friend of a friend. I am fishing some different areas and running farther, so the B2 is a little better for doing that. But the Shoalwater is a blast to run and fish in. It's a very good choice for the skinny marsh fishing - it runs super shallow.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

How does she pole? <stripper protected >


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

The Shoalwater poles really well. Of course, it is a flat bottom, tunnel hull, but it actually tracks and turns well. The best thing about it is how skinny she can run - the jack all the way will run in 5", though I am sure I've crossed a few 4" deep spots. It jumps out of the hole too with 90 hp on the back.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*flats skiff*

Weight is a deal killer. You will ground it running too shallow. Everyone does eventually. Bad deal if you can't get out and push the thing somewhere deeper. Much bigger issue the farther south you go as the flats get bigger and deeper water more distant. As an example, a 24' Shallowsport will get you anywhere, but you will need a tow if you get stuck, and your day ends. Something I do is load a kayak on my boat and use it to access skinny water. Many allow you to stand and see/cast.


----------

